# broken housing Burton Boa concord



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you contact Burton they can tell you what repair kit to get. Check out this video on how to repair a broken boa.


----------



## Jayendra (Jun 22, 2020)

cheers Ray - I've emailed them - that video isn't the housing but will be helpful when/if I get the part


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Burton have warranty on their boots 12 months but will send you parts generally for free. Contact AJ Dwyer at Burton Australia they are absolutely unreal for support. Send photos and show your problem.

[email protected] 

[email protected]


----------



## Jayendra (Jun 22, 2020)

Legend !!

Forwarded to AJ
Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Boa components have a limited lifetime warranty. If that failure is covered and cannot be swapped out then they will replace the boots.


----------



## Jayendra (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes... With purchase receipt - the next mission 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Go to the BOA website. Put in the size boa u need and they'll send a free replacement kit. The size is usually on the tongue of the boot. Easy peasy. I've done it several times and no problems.


----------



## Jayendra (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey there everyone - about to get replacement boots.
What model should I get? BURTON Australia recommended 'Swath' say flex and imprint 3 liner.

What are you thoughts?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

